# Orlov Hill Saddles



## Saddlebag

You have to read their ads carefully. It says US quality. Doesn't mean these were made in the US. They are Asian made. Pretty as can be but your money is better spent on a good used US made saddle. If you think you've found one, post it here and someone will critique it for you. I am a saddlemaker and many of us won't touch these saddles if they need repair.


----------



## bmarysa89

Hello!

What do you think of this Orlov Hill saddle? I am primarily an English rider, but want something simple and comfortable for my horse and I when we hit the trails. I have a 9 year old Arabian mare.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=152047141141&alt=web 
Thanks!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

bmarysa89 said:


> Hello!
> 
> What do you think of this Orlov Hill saddle? I am primarily an English rider, but want something simple and comfortable for my horse and I when we hit the trails. I have a 9 year old Arabian mare.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=152047141141&alt=web
> Thanks!


Quite frankly, I'd run the other way. I don't like that they don't list what the tree is made of. Plus it just looks cheaply made with cheap leather. Find a good brand, quality used saddle to spend your money on. I just picked up a very nice Tex Tan Hereford saddle for $350.


----------

